# Source: Chris Paul 'angry' with Clips



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Chris Paul is upset with the Los Angeles Clippers organization because he is being widely blamed for the firing of Vinny Del ***** as coach, according to a source close to the situation.
> 
> How much of an impact this will have on Paul's decision to re-sign with the Clippers as a free agent is not clear, but the source conceded that Paul's anger could lead him to look elsewhere.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/9327713/chris-paul-upset-los-angeles-clippers-factor-impending-free-agency


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uh oh...


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*THE DEAL IS FINALLY DONE...*

:clap: ESPN News: Doc to the Clip Joint :yesyesyes:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, getting Doc is going to help them retain Chris Paul, but botching the additional grab of Garnett is a loss for the franchise.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds like it may be tough. Read from bottom up 

Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 



> But if KG-for-DeAndre all the way gone, maybe Vinny Del *****'s hopes of getting pal Danny Ainge to give him shot to succeed Doc are revived
> 
> Marc Stein Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 38m
> 
> ...


----------

